# Sandbox Goggles



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

snow2wake, I just got some off of Kevin last week as well as a brimmed sandbox helmet and they fit together awesome. I love the look of the sandbox helmets but could never run one with other goggles due to how they fit together. These fit great together though.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have not tried them on the hill yet but I am happy with what I can see by looking at them.

Kevin from Sandbox said they wll be hitting stores within the week so keep your eyes open for them if you prefer to get them at a shop.


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

61ragtop said:


> snow2wake, I just got some off of Kevin last week as well as a brimmed sandbox helmet and they fit together awesome. I love the look of the sandbox helmets but could never run one with other goggles due to how they fit together. These fit great together though.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have not tried them on the hill yet but I am happy with what I can see by looking at them.
> 
> Kevin from Sandbox said they wll be hitting stores within the week so keep your eyes open for them if you prefer to get them at a shop.


Sweet!!! I know what you mean, I have been lookin for a set that fits with them for awhile. thanks for the heads up. What kind of tint do they have? I see you are in Langley, I am in White Rock. Mostly ride whistler, it is usually pretty overcast. Do they look good for those conditions?


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

They come with 2 lenses one is a mirrored smoke tint that isnt too dark and the other an amber for low light and fog. 

I usually ride Seymour, I know its no whistler but if your ever interested hit me up!!


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

61ragtop said:


> They come with 2 lenses one is a mirrored smoke tint that isnt too dark and the other an amber for low light and fog.
> 
> I usually ride Seymour, I know its no whistler but if your ever interested hit me up!!


Do the straps on those goggles go outside the helmet? Or inside?

Yeah dude I'd be down for seymour some time!


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

The straps will do either al though I find it more comfortable on the outside. Still trying to get used to this under helmet style :dunno:


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

My new Sandbox goggles came in the mail yesterday. You were right!!! Good fit with the helmet!! Stoked to ride with them!


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

snow2wake said:


> My new Sandbox goggles came in the mail yesterday. You were right!!! Good fit with the helmet!! Stoked to ride with them!


Glad to hear you like em!!!!! I cant wait to try em out on the slopes either!! Bring on the snow already!


----------

